# Hand made MINI items!



## RockemSockem (Aug 18, 2013)

Do you make any mini items for your horses?

Over the past week I have done some mini rope halters, mini lead ropes.. mini polos.. stall signs (painted and burnt lettering).

Previously I have hand made ear bonnets, pommel pads.. portraits... and polos!

Do you sell the items you make? I have sold a few items but not exactly sure where to advertise to get more interest.


----------



## Charley (Aug 19, 2013)

Would love to see your creations! (hint, hint)

I have made things for my horses and my dog but never sold any of them. My suggestion is to take good photos of your item (s) for sale and list them on Lil Beginnings Sale Board (this is a link to the US board but there are also a Canadian sale board and an International sale board) and The Little Horse Barn . You can list on both the boards and the auction with no fees; you just need to open an account/membership on each.

Lois


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 19, 2013)

I bought an ear bonnet a couple of years ago. It was made in Australia. Never tried to make one, though.

All your miniature things sound really interesting! What is a polo??


----------



## atotton (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd love to see what you have made.


----------



## chandab (Aug 19, 2013)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I bought an ear bonnet a couple of years ago. It was made in Australia. Never tried to make one, though.
> 
> All your miniature things sound really interesting! What is a polo??


Polo wraps are usually fuzzy fleece legs wraps used to protect the legs during exercise (might be made of other material too, but I've mostly seen the fleece). Here's a link to some sized for minis: https://www.horseloverz.com/product/wraps-and-bandages/154891-miniature-horse-polo-wraps.html


----------



## RockemSockem (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey guys! I plan on taking some photos of Roxie modeling my hand made items today... I will keep you posted with some photos  I am especially excited about the rope halters.


----------



## REO (Aug 23, 2013)

I have in the past handmade rolled leather show halters, handsewn nylon halters, stuff like that.

Now I mostly make show bows for ladies. I've had great luck selling in my store on the Little Horse Barn as posted above.


----------



## RockemSockem (Aug 27, 2013)

Here's me taking a shot at adding photos of my mini rope halter...

/www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151794831824099&set=a.10151794831439099.1073741828.509444098&type=1&theater


----------



## RockemSockem (Aug 27, 2013)

This may have worked better.. sorry for bad quality, only had my iphone on me to take pictures with!


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi RockemSockem -

Can you give more info on your halters? Are they made from paracord? If not, what did you make them from? If you used paracord, did you pre-shrink it? Have you thought of doing the wrapped nosebands or the other extra knots, such as higher on the side of the nose? Have you decided on pricing yet? YES, I'm interested in knowing... Have you figured out "standard" sizing for different sizes/types of mini horses and ponies?

To get some other pics, tie her up and then take pics directly from the side. Your iPhone should take better pics than my decent camera! If you don't have a photo editing program, you can crop and re-size pics at picmonkey (dot) com. The basic editing is free.

Several years ago, I braided the thinner hay string that I saved from our round bales into a 4 strand "rope", then turned that into a tied halter. I've made 2 so far - have several ropes made up, but haven't had the time to sit and make the knots to make a halter lately. I also made a "rope" from 6 strands of hay string and it's been in heavy use for 3 years now. I love that one. It is starting to wear out and will probably break at some point when I least expect it. I no longer use it on my one mare that I know will set back because of that. I really do need to make some more... The 6 strand halter 3 years after making it on the silver mare to the far right in the pic (on the left side of the 4 abreast hitch). I love it under the draft style driving bridles - it's light weight, small and really works nice.

In the pic of the 4 abreast hitch - I also braided the bit that the bay/white mare is wearing and the 3 ties between their 4 halters to keep them all together and "pointing" the correct direction w/o always pulling on the lines.









My farrier made 2 smaller paracord halters for me for my foals. I provided small halters the size I wanted, however, the halters don't fit my foals for more than a few days (I think if I measure I will find that the knot is too close to the top of the noseband - that's where they outgrow them so quickly). But the one hangs in my truck as I just like it! She even made a short lead - maybe 6 - 8" long with a snap that attaches to it to use for?? maybe to catch a foal? I don't leave rope halters and rarely leave any other type of halter on my ponies/horses, so I don't know what that short "thing" is really for. It matches the halter though. The knots in her halters that form the lead line ring aren't a fiador knot but is just an overhand knot. The haystring halters I made above are made with a fiador knot.









Here's another pic of the halter above but on a smaller colt (probably stay mini sized and with a teeny/tiny head - just full of bushy winter hair in this pic). The blue halter his dam is wearing is a Clinton Anderson halter - weanling (biggie) size. This colt was 2 months old when this pic was taken.






I'm waiting for a set of 4 halters she is making for me for parading in Christmas parades. They will be matching - in that they are red and green. Supposed to have short lead ropes to match that will be black with paracord wrapping to match the halters at the snap end and the other end. I will be keeping them only for holiday parades at Christmas time. Don't know exactly how they will look...

I have made lots of braided items for our ponies - mostly the collars that stay on them in the pastures that I use to catch and tie them at their feed buckets. I find it hard to find time to braid much now that we have 37 head and I'm doing all the care by myself (2 of our 3 daughters have moved out - 1 has just moved back in but her work schedule means she's not home much)... Also, I finally got a "new" truck in January 2012 and since then haven't ridden too much with a friend to events and places. Hard to braid when you are actually doing all the driving, LOL.

I would love to see pics of your other items - the polos, the ear bonnets (I may be interested in purchasing some of those!! - need them in purple).


----------



## RockemSockem (Jun 9, 2014)

paintponylvr said:


> Hi RockemSockem -
> 
> Can you give more info on your halters? Are they made from paracord? If not, what did you make them from? If you used paracord, did you pre-shrink it? Have you thought of doing the wrapped nosebands or the other extra knots, such as higher on the side of the nose? Have you decided on pricing yet? YES, I'm interested in knowing... Have you figured out "standard" sizing for different sizes/types of mini horses and ponies?
> 
> ...


Wow it has taken me almost a year to respond to this! I am so sorry!

I now have standard sizes for minis, ponies, horses, draft etc.. I can also do custom sizing. We mainly focus on the bonnets which have been a hit for sure!

I will attach some of the photos of my items and hope to be on this awesome forum more often - if not our facebook page is www.facebook.com/ittybittytackshop


----------



## rvcsherman (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi! I haven't been on here in years! I make hand crocheted miniature horse size fly bonnets for pleasure & show.

There are lots of places to buy gorgeous hand created custom bonnets for full-size horses but not so many for our amazing minis. I purchased one from a major mini supply place & was extremely disappointed with what I received. It was HUGE & very poor quality. Then I purchased a more expensive custom bonnet & again I was disappointed when it arrived. It was made from cheap acrylic yarn! So then I purchased yet another even more expensive custom bonnet. This one was better but it had spandex ears so tiny they wouldn't even fit my 26.5" mare. So I decided to make my own. With much trial & error I think I finally nailed it! Finally a high quality scaled down version of the beautiful custom full-sized bonnets.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 2, 2016)

I have one of your ear bonnets and it is great! They work and have loads of cute factor! I will try to get a photo of mine wearing his. We haven't had a lot of those annoying little gnat-things this year so I haven't used it lately.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 2, 2016)

Here is Rowdy with the ear bonnet. They fit over/under the driving bridle.


----------



## rvcsherman (Sep 6, 2016)

Adorable! I'm not sure that it's one of mine as I do not remember making a royal blue bonnet, but it looks like it fits nice! I would love to be able to post pics of mine, not sure how


----------



## chandab (Sep 6, 2016)

rvcsherman said:


> Adorable! I'm not sure that it's one of mine as I do not remember making a royal blue bonnet, but it looks like it fits nice! I would love to be able to post pics of mine, not sure how


At the bottom of the typing box is a link that says "more reply options", click on that, a new page will load and you can upload pictures direct on that page.


----------



## rvcsherman (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for the info on postings pictures! I'm going to try posting some pics of my fly bonnets. This gorgeous classic black bonnet is embellished with antique gold trim & tiny sparkling clear rhinestones.


----------

